# TT or my wife



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I will admit having a tough time deciding? Suggestions? 
Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a no-brainer, really


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Need pictures of both before making the call.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if serious


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ttwsm said:


> Need pictures of both before making the call.


:beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

If she loves you, she will know that no mater what car you own your gonna dump retarded amounts on $$$$$ into it and give it as least 2x more attention then her. she should also know your prob never gonna run off with some other chick because who's cot time for that when "RACECAR"


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Why not keep the wife AND the mistress?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

ttwsm said:


> Need pictures of both before making the call.





















Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks guys made my day. Lots of good advise

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

It's just a TT. If you said something that had a monetary value of saaaaay...a 997 GT3 RS 4.0, I'd say you should take a few minutes to decide. 

But, a sub $10k car? That's a diss to the misses.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

IMHO - TT! Women who play the its that or me game? Yeah that there becomes a life long game. $10k car is irrelevant, its simply the principle.:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Pop your Richard into your gas tank once or twice and the answer will come to you quickly. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> Pop your Richard into your gas tank once or twice and the answer will come to you quickly. :laugh::laugh:


TT it is then!


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Pop your Richard into your gas tank once or twice and the answer will come to you quickly. :laugh::laugh:


I just choked on my cereal lmao


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Redheads for the win! She's really cute, too! I've had several dates/girlfriends in the almost five years I've owned my car, and they all loved the TT. I can't see ever having to decide between the two.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

lite1979 said:


> Redheads for the win! She's really cute, too! I've had several dates/girlfriends in the almost five years I've owned my car, and they all loved the TT. I can't see ever having to decide between the two.


Thank you



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

She was always calling my baby a peace of **** and such.

All pissed about me wanting to dump money into it and such. Calling me an idiot 

Think I'm cool now bought her this 2500 ring enhancer she wanted and she agreed to **** off about my car.

Bribery ftw.

Looks like I can keep both redheads. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

You finally figure it out smart man!

Trick is to make her believe she is more important 
For every $1000 you dump on the TT, spend $300 on her. The end.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Converted2VW said:


> ...For every $1000 you dump on the TT, spend $300 on her. The end.


Slow down there my south-texas brother....$300...that's spending HIS money pretty recklessly IMO. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I didn't think this thread was serious. Hoooooooly crap.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> She was always calling my baby a peace of **** and such.
> 
> All pissed about me wanting to dump money into it and such. Calling me an idiot
> 
> ...


So you bought her BBS wheels for her finger eh?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

TToxic said:


> IMHO - TT! Women who play the its that or me game? Yeah that there becomes a life long game. $10k car is irrelevant, its simply the principle.:beer:


I'm just going to :beer: this. You're not spending your money on other women, booze, or gambling. Well, who knows...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Why not just find a girl that's cool with it before you get married?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Raek said:


> Why not just find a girl that's cool with it before you get married?


This


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Raek said:


> Why not just find a girl that's cool with it before you get married?


Serious. If she hates it now, she'll hate it in 5 years and you'll have a FS thread up soon enough..


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Neb said:


> Serious. If she hates it now, she'll hate it in 5 years and you'll have a FS thread up soon enough..


Bright side... at least you can make some money for upgrades to the car.:laugh:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

the TT will be cheaper in the long run.. even with a mountain of mods


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't know if I'm just the exception to the rule...but, I actually appreciate my girl and we share very similar interests. Cars have never been an issue in the past 9 years of our relationship and she actually encourages the hobby.

As I said before, why make a commitment to someone who doesn't appreciate your interests and hobbies? It's setting yourself up for disappointment in the future.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Raek said:


> why make a commitment to someone who doesn't appreciate your interests and hobbies?


The gentleman already made the commitment for his valid and honorable reasons.



Honestly, don't let her force you to get rid of something that means anything to you. You'll resent her and regret the decision, be it now or later. She should respect you for standing your ground. Watch for the passive-aggressive silent retorts, too.

This goes both ways. Don't pull this with her down the line if she wants to keep her chocolate-brown Nissan Cube (my example).


That being said, I expect to see many staged and progress photos of your TT :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

drybar said:


> The gentleman already made the commitment for his valid and honorable reasons.



I'm assuming those reasons don't involve being called an idiot for having a hobby. 

I'd be more inclined to ditch her because she doesn't respect him as a person, let alone his material objects. 



Sorry to come off douchey, but this is all beyond my threshold of logic.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

carsluTT said:


> the TT will be cheaper in the long run.. even with a mountain of mods


Ya that was my opinion and why I didn't buy a 25 thousand dollar new car I would rather by a car for 8 grand and put 10 into it..

For the record she has a brand new subaru cross trek that cost me just over 25 lol.

That being said is.is trustworthy and loyal and alot of other good things she just does not seem to understand fixing up cars.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Wait. You bought your G/F a 25K car? 

not sure if serious.


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

If she sees this thread your really going to be in trouble. 

The three rings of marriage:
1. Engagement Ring
2. Wedding Ring
3. Suffering

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

becker780 said:


> If she sees this thread your really going to be in trouble.
> 
> The three rings of marriage:
> 1. Engagement Ring
> ...


I'm going to go out on a limb and say beker is married 

And yes if she saw this I would be in trouble.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope happily not married. Thats the plan for now, but life always goes the way you plan doesnt it?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*True story*

I was on a business trip and went out to dinner with two attendees who brought their wives along for the trip. During dinner conversation, it became apparent that both couples were each on their second marriage and the women began to compare notes on their exs. One said that if she had known her ex's mid-life crisis was leading to a divorce, she would have let him buy the sports car. They finally asked me about my marriage status. I replied, "I've been married to the same woman for 30 years. I bought the sports car."


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Neb said:


> Wait. You bought your G/F a 25K car?
> 
> not sure if serious.


O ya I'm serious

She is my wife thought I wouldn't do that for a gf

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Find a woman that shares the pain as you do and enjoys cars just like you do.

No woman is worth giving up what you truly enjoy. Trust me its not the TT she hates its what the TT encompasses and symbolizes .


----------



## Ghostrider III (Oct 4, 2008)

Any wife who gives an ultimatum like that is controlling you. Y'all have kids? Does she want a rug rat? Working on cars is far better than the drink, smoke, gamble, or going to the strip club.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Ghostrider III said:


> Any wife who gives an ultimatum like that is controlling you. Y'all have kids? Does she want a rug rat? Working on cars is far better than the drink, smoke, gamble, or going to the strip club.


No kids yes she wants them. She is very controlling lol. She didn't give me an ultimatum but she talked alot of ****. I bought her a ring she.wanted and she agreed to **** off for atleast 2500 in mods.

What you both are saying is true though if you read the.post she call me an idiot for wanting to fix it up and gets pissed she thinks it's stupid how ever she would not have any problem with me buying a brand new car that cost far more.

Its is tough because I don't drink do drugs.or go to strip clubs and it is hard to be married to.someone that has no.respect for.your passions..

Basically we came to an agreement that I tell her nothing about it or what I spend and just deal with her talking ****.





Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like you should run man


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

a little trouble or alot of trouble?--:laugh::beer: cause if you are in alot of trouble, you might as well go ahead and do what you want to the car, stay out drinking all nite, and stare at other women--opcorn: the TT will become less of an issue :laugh:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ya that was my opinion and why I didn't buy a 25 thousand dollar new car I would rather by a car for 8 grand and put 10 into it..
> 
> For the record she has a brand new subaru cross trek that cost me just over 25 lol.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your personally created hell.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> No kids yes she wants them. She is very controlling lol. She didn't give me an ultimatum but she talked alot of ****. I bought her a ring she.wanted and she agreed to **** off for atleast 2500 in mods.
> 
> What you both are saying is true though if you read the.post she call me an idiot for wanting to fix it up and gets pissed she thinks it's stupid how ever she would not have any problem with me buying a brand new car that cost far more.
> 
> ...


Who cares about strip clubs and that crap? Your wife doesn't care that you're happy.

You sound like you got into something a little too early. Dude, seriously. Get out.

If you're not trolling us, your wife is seriously trolling your life.


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kacz07 said:


> Who cares about strip clubs and that crap? Your wife doesn't care that you're happy.
> 
> You sound like you got into something a little too early. Dude, seriously. Get out.
> 
> If you're not trolling us, your wife is seriously trolling your life.


Ditto. Get out before its too late.


----------



## Ghostrider III (Oct 4, 2008)

Get a lawyer and get the paperwork going, or if you want to stick it out, counseling.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Girls either like or don't like your car. If they don't like it, there's nothing you can do to make them like it. It's like a pair of shoes to them, and they think that pair of shoes is ugly. Ask her for input on a car she'd like to see you work on, and she'll be more likely to give you some positive feedback. She didn't say yes because she wants to ruin your life and make you unhappy.


----------

